# After Alabama beats ND by 3 touch downs......................... GDG



## Quackwacker

Will the SEC haters quit hating?


----------



## Eric Fryer

Simple Answer... nope


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Somebody playing NCAA CFB on The XBox 360?


----------



## Quackwacker

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Somebody playing NCAA CFB on The XBox 360?


lol...............that was pretty funny!


----------



## Joseph Kendrick

ND will not even score three touchdowns against the Tide. Heck, I doubt there will be three touchdowns scored during the NC game. Going to be a boring battle of the D on both ends of the field.


----------



## Quackwacker

Joseph Kendrick said:


> ND will not even score three touchdowns against the Tide. Heck, I doubt there will be three touchdowns scored during the NC game. Going to be a boring battle of the D on both ends of the field.


I think Alabama will run up and down the field on ND. Their D has never been tested like it will be tested in Jan.


----------



## EdA

Quackwacker said:


> I think Alabama will run up and down the field on ND. Their D has never been tested like it will be tested in Jan.


I haven't a dog in the fight but if you want to wager I would take Notre Dame +21 points in a heartbeat....;-)


----------



## MikeBoley

EdA said:


> I haven't a dog in the fight but if you want to wager I would take Notre Dame +21 points in a heartbeat....;-)


I believe the Tide will roll but I want some of that wager also. ND +21 for a dime.


----------



## Mike Perry

I live only 50 miles from Tuscaloosa. I hate the typical Bama fan. They feel entitled and can be arrogant and almost beligerent. I had a friend who played for Ole Miss in the Eli years and have never felt unsafe as a visitor in the parents section for the whole 5 years except at Bama. Many Bammers feel that all they have to do is show up on time, roll out a helmet and they deserve a win.
However, I respect the players and the program. Best in the nation last several years.
They will shut down ND on offense, run the ball down their throats and then sit on it when they get up 13-17 points. They have a tremendous O line and 2 great running backs. As long as no stupid turnover by Bama, 17 points is an easy cover. Saban won't embarass ND and run it up.
Hotty Toddy regards
MP


----------



## Scott R.

I expect Bama to win by 17. I look for ND to put on a decent first half defensive performance but they will have trouble scoring points. Look for Bama to wear down the ND defense early in the second half when they start to control the ground game. ND hasn't seen a defense this year with anything that approaches Bama's speed.


----------



## kip

EdA said:


> I haven't a dog in the fight but if you want to wager I would take Notre Dame +21 points in a heartbeat....;-)


i bet you would! i will give you 8 for a dime.


----------



## EdA

kip said:


> i bet you would! i will give you 8 for a dime.


Nope, holding out for the original 3 TD guaranteed margin of victory by the op


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Quackwacker said:


> lol...............that was pretty funny!


I do what I do.  



Quackwacker said:


> I think Alabama will run up and down the field on ND. Their D has never been tested like it will be tested in Jan.


Um, Stanford says, "Hi". 



Scott R. said:


> I expect Bama to win by 17. I look for ND to put on a decent first half defensive performance but they will have trouble scoring points. Look for Bama to wear down the ND defense early in the second half when they start to control the ground game. ND hasn't seen a defense this year with anything that approaches Bama's speed.


Sigh. Gumps speed???? Why do you think Johnny Football went off on them???? They aren't a fast team.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I do what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Stanford says, "Hi".
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Gumps speed???? Why do you think Johnny Football went off on them???? They aren't a fast team.



The local sports page says the NC will be umped by PAC 12 officials - over under on penalties 43 as apparently they like to throw the flags  - & we all know, inconsistent officiating can change the outcome of a game . I'll take the 21 the OP offered for a significant donation to the charity of winners choice , he can name the amount of poison he would like!


----------



## roseberry

Mike Perry said:


> I live only 50 miles from Tuscaloosa. I hate the *typical Bama fan*. They feel entitled and can be arrogant and *almost* beligerent. MP



i thought the typical bama fan over in walker county rode his bell jet heli to work? don't be hatin' on the sterotypical, bama t-shirt wearin', fried chicken eatin', hand that pays the light bill!!!

entitled, arrogant and *completely* beligerent regards from over in jackson county,

jmc

p.s. nothing is forever......you gotta talk smack while you got the chance! rtr


----------



## Scott R.

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sigh. Gumps speed???? Why do you think Johnny Football went off on them???? They aren't a fast team.


They are compared to ND.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

EdA said:


> I haven't a dog in the fight but if you want to wager I would take Notre Dame +21 points in a heartbeat....;-)


Me too! Anyone want to make this bet? I am a ND fan though unlike Dr. Ed.


----------



## Justin Allen

The typical Bama fan is nothing like you describe mike. Speak of what you know.


Mike Perry said:


> I live only 50 miles from Tuscaloosa. I hate the typical Bama fan. They feel entitled and can be arrogant and almost beligerent. I had a friend who played for Ole Miss in the Eli years and have never felt unsafe as a visitor in the parents section for the whole 5 years except at Bama. Many Bammers feel that all they have to do is show up on time, roll out a helmet and they deserve a win.
> However, I respect the players and the program. Best in the nation last several years.
> They will shut down ND on offense, run the ball down their throats and then sit on it when they get up 13-17 points. They have a tremendous O line and 2 great running backs. As long as no stupid turnover by Bama, 17 points is an easy cover. Saban won't embarass ND and run it up.
> Hotty Toddy regards
> MP


----------



## Mike Perry

roseberry said:


> i thought the typical bama fan over in walker county rode his bell jet heli to work? don't be hatin' on the sterotypical, bama t-shirt wearin', fried chicken eatin', hand that pays the light bill!!!
> 
> entitled, arrogant and *completely* beligerent regards from over in jackson county,
> 
> jmc
> 
> p.s. nothing is forever......you gotta talk smack while you got the chance! rtr


You are right. The Bammers do pay the bills. I'd hate to be an Auburn fan for the next decade or so. I have wondered if there would ever come a time when Bear might fall to #2. Maybe time is approaching.
At least I did pick them to win. I don't think Touchdown Jesus can help ND in this one. 
Bring Sherry and the dogs down to Bear Branch that day, we'll throw some marks then eat some Zax and watch the game. You guys can spend the night in the man cave.
MP


----------



## Quackwacker

Marvin S said:


> The local sports page says the NC will be umped by PAC 12 officials - over under on penalties 43 as apparently they like to throw the flags  - & we all know, inconsistent officiating can change the outcome of a game . I'll take the 21 the OP offered for a significant donation to the charity of winners choice , he can name the amount of poison he would like!


I will give you that but $20 is significant to me......................Retrieving Freedom, Inc.


----------



## Marvin S

Quackwacker said:


> I will give you that but $20 is significant to me......................Retrieving Freedom, Inc.


What kind of charity is that? Also an address -


----------



## Quackwacker

Marvin S said:


> What kind of charity is that? Also an address -


http://retrievingfreedom.org/About.shtml


26298 Highway 4 East
Senatobia, Mississippi 38668


----------



## Marvin S

Quackwacker said:


> http://retrievingfreedom.org/About.shtml
> 
> 
> 26298 Highway 4 East
> Senatobia, Mississippi 38668


Thanks - but as you are going to lose , look up the most convenient Salvation Army so you can give it to them . They create the most bang for the buck!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Joseph Kendrick said:


> ND will not even score three touchdowns against the Tide. Heck, I doubt there will be three touchdowns scored during the NC game. Going to be a boring battle of the D on both ends of the field.


I don't think so. I think Bama can score 24 points or more on Notre Dame.

I will say though the only teams that Bama played that COULD test their Defense, did.

Pretty sure there were _many_ wiping their brow at the end of the LSU game,
A&M beat Bama
and Georgia hung 28 pts and 400 yds and was mere seconds away from winning the SEC Title game.

This isn't the 2011 Bama D Squad and a Shut out isn't likely.

My Tie breaker on Bowl Mania is Bama 24 ND 9.

I think Notre Dame kicks three FG's and might score a TD.

IMO if LSU's 'D' @ Home allowed Bama 160+ Rushing, Notre Dame isn't going to do much better.


----------



## Brian Courser

Quackwacker said:


> Will the SEC haters quit hating?


What about the ND haters will it go the other way when ND beats bama


----------



## Dustin D

Brian Courser said:


> What about the ND haters will it go the other way when ND beats bama


1 Game? nah..... but I do hope they beat Bama lol


----------



## Kevinismybrother

My Mayan friend says the game isn't even going to happen 

But if it does - he likes ND 16-13 ;-)


----------



## road kill

27-24 Notre Dame


----------



## DoubleHaul

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sigh. Gumps speed???? Why do you think Johnny Football went off on them???? They aren't a fast team.


The irony is that if A&M had stayed in the Big 12, it would be Johnny Football vs. Alabama for the NC.


----------



## duk4me

DoubleHaul said:


> The irony is that if A&M had stayed in the Big 12, it would be Johnny Football vs. Alabama for the NC.


Maybe so maybe no...........


----------



## Franco

DoubleHaul said:


> The irony is that if A&M had stayed in the Big 12, it would be Johnny Football vs. Alabama for the NC.


How do you figure that? T A&M lost to both Florida and LSU. The only reason T A&M got any respect this season is because they play in the SEC. The Big 12 was nothing this past season! If anyone deserves a shot at Bama it is Florida!

Bama 38 - Notre Dame 13


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> How do you figure that? T A&M lost to both Florida and LSU. The only reason T A&M got any respect this season is because they play in the SEC. The Big 12 was nothing this past season! If anyone deserves a shot at Bama it is Florida!
> *
> Bama 38 - Notre Dame 13*


Dang you Franco, that is pretty much the score I used for the pick em contest...with your track record of handicapping sporting events I better change that....

and as much as I hate to admit it , TAMU would have dominated the Big 12 had they stayed this year


----------



## DoubleHaul

Franco said:


> How do you figure that? T A&M lost to both Florida and LSU. The only reason T A&M got any respect this season is because they play in the SEC. The Big 12 was nothing this past season! If anyone deserves a shot at Bama it is Florida!
> 
> Bama 38 - Notre Dame 13


Because instead of playing Florida and LSU, they would have played KU, Baylor, TCU and the rest of those critters, run up huge numbers and would have gone undefeated and been ranked number 1


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> Dang you Franco, that is pretty much the score I used for the pick em contest...with your track record of handicapping sporting events I better change that....
> 
> and as much as I hate to admit it , TAMU would have dominated the Big 12 had they stayed this year


Like they have the last few years?.:razz: Hook em .........Sooners.


----------



## crackerd

Franco said:


> Bama 38 - Notre Dame 13


Shazam! So long as we don't get Jacob of Oz prognosticating on 'Bama's behalf, in which case we're advised to run (or bet) the other way, have to think this is the clincher.

MG


----------



## Quackwacker

Hello........................................LOL


----------



## Quackwacker

sure is quite in here............................chirp, chirp, chirp..............................


----------



## Dustin D

1st Qtr. Stats!

*Team Stat Comparison*



NDALA1st Downs19
3rd down efficiency0-24-4
4th down efficiency0-00-0Total Yards23202
Passing16112
Comp-Att2-68-9
Yards per pass2.712.4
Rushing790
Rushing Attempts213
Yards per rush3.56.9
Penalties3-350-0Turnovers00Fumbles lost00
Interceptions thrown00Possession2:5212:08


----------



## Dustin D

Drive info: 8 plays, 80 yds in 4:26 - TD


----------



## grnhd

This is the #1 team...down 21 points in the first quarter.
My mistake the scored that last TD on the first play of the second.


----------



## duk4me

Quackwacker said:


> sure is quite in here............................chirp, chirp, chirp..............................


So now its 0=-0 on your bet.


----------



## Quackwacker

duk4me said:


> So now its 0=-0 on your bet.


and the second qt just started!


----------



## duk4me

Quackwacker said:


> and the second qt just started!


You do know they are going to run you out of Georgia don't you?


----------



## Quackwacker

duk4me said:


> You do know they are going to run you out of Georgia don't you?


Maybe not...............Im not a Bama fan, I just hate how the national sports media have such a man crush on the Irish. How could they not see they were so over rated it is not even funny.


----------



## Dustin D

  


Notre Dame Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:03101:00ND 2538Punt06:14101:52ND 20515Punt14:56201:36ND 25536Turnover on Downs11:10202:07ND 8429Punt


----------



## Hairy Dawg

duk4me said:


> You do know they are going to run you out of Georgia don't you?


Naw, most of us in GA want to see a Bama beatdown.


----------



## Lonnie Spann

Joseph Kendrick said:


> ND will not even score three touchdowns against the Tide. Heck, I doubt there will be three touchdowns scored during the NC game. Going to be a boring battle of the D on both ends of the field.


FOUR by Bama thus far (end of 1st half).

Lonster


----------



## leemac

duk4me said:


> You do know they are going to run you out of Georgia don't you?


UGA fans are pulling for Bama and know we were just five yards for being able to administer this beat down ourselves!


----------



## Swack

leemac said:


> UGA fans are pulling for Bama and know we were just five yards for being able to administer this beat down ourselves!


If my Purdue Boilermakers had any luck we would of (should of) beat ND in South Bend! (And Purdue was thoroughly average this year).


----------



## Franco

Franco said:


> How do you figure that? T A&M lost to both Florida and LSU. The only reason T A&M got any respect this season is because they play in the SEC. The Big 12 was nothing this past season! If anyone deserves a shot at Bama it is Florida!
> 
> Bama 38 - Notre Dame 13


I'd like to make an adjustment to the final score prediction;-)

Bama 48 - Notre Dame 7

Saban will play the entire bench in the 4th.


----------



## leemac

Franco said:


> I'd like to make an adjustment to the final score prediction;-)
> 
> Bama 48 - Notre Dame 7
> 
> Saban will play the entire bench in the 4th.


I disagree. I bet the bench will clear before the fourth!


----------



## Quackwacker

this seems to fit here tonight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODnqQPN1Lys


----------



## Dustin D

I'm still thinking High 30's.

I think we'll see some Punting by Bama and some conservative throws by McCarron but the 'D' will not play down. 

I still think Notre dame gets on the board with a couple of Field Goals.


----------



## Dustin D

Does Manti Teo know how to tackle?


----------



## dtrkyman

Dustin D said:


> Does Manti Teo know how to tackle?


not tonight!!


----------



## Quackwacker

EdA said:


> I haven't a dog in the fight but if you want to wager I would take Notre Dame +21 points in a heartbeat....;-)


anyone seen EdA?


----------



## Ed Bahr

Head in sand.......


----------



## Dustin D

I just hate ESPN for pumping them up so much. I mean Notre Dame has the #1 rated Defense in the Nation of College Football, what kind of sense does that make?


----------



## Lonnie Spann

Dustin D said:


> Does Manti Teo know how to tackle?


Looks like he is outclassed and getting pushed around too much.

Lonster


----------



## Dustin D

Lonster said:


> Looks like he is outclassed and getting pushed around too much.
> 
> Lonster



Arm tackles don't work in Big Boy Football


----------



## John Robinson

I swear this Alabama team could beat two or three NFL teams. I'd be happy transplanting their whole O-line to my Rams, plus those two running backs. This is a complete beatdown.


----------



## Dustin D

Alright Notre Dame. Just 4 more touchdowns while Shutting Out Alabama and you TIE!

You have 20 minutes - GO!


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> I swear this Alabama team could beat two or three NFL teams. I'd be happy transplanting their whole O-line to my Rams, plus those two running backs. This is a complete beatdown.


I agree! I would love to see my pro team get their left O Tackle.


It was more than just Ed that said he'd take the 21 points on this thread.


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Lonnie Spann

I was hoping for an interesting game, a real nail-biter. However, this is just another SEC beat-down!

Lonster


----------



## Brian Courser

Well ND hockey team is rated 2nd in the nation. So we will get redemption on the ice


----------



## Lonnie Spann

Brian Courser said:


> Well ND hockey team is rated 2nd in the nation. So we will get redemption on the ice


Just stay north of the Mason Dixon.

Lonster


----------



## Dustin D

Lonster said:


> I was hoping for an interesting game, a real nail-biter. However, this is just another SEC beat-down!
> 
> Lonster



Yep










... out here


----------



## Brian Courser

Lonster said:


> Just stay north of the Mason Dixon.
> 
> Lonster


Not a hockey fan?


----------



## Franco

Best College Football Game of the season...

Bama vs Georgia in the SEC Championship


----------



## huntinman

Franco said:


> Best College Football Game of the season...
> 
> Bama vs Georgia in the SEC Championship


Oh no Franco... Clemson - LSU was much better!


----------



## Franco

huntinman said:


> Oh no Franco... Clemson - LSU was much better!


Naw, LSU vs T A&M was much better.


----------



## roseberry

admit it folks that was the best game of college football ever executed.

alabama lost two national championship games to notre dame in '73 and '75 by a total of three points. in my lifetime i never thought i would see a beat down of the irish like we saw tonight.

lou holtz has left the stadium in discrace. mike golic is puking in a garbage can in the press box. 

SEC SEC SEC SEC SEC


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> admit it folks that was the best game of college football ever executed.
> 
> alabama lost two national championship games to notre dame in '73 and '75 by a total of three points. in my lifetime i never thought i would see a beat down of the irish like we saw tonight.
> 
> lou holtz has left the stadium in discrace. mike golic is puking in a garbage can in the press box.
> 
> SEC SEC SEC SEC SEC


The College Football Sports Media is the worst! There is more bias in their reporting than the network news! That's why many can't listen to either.

Onto College Baseball!


----------



## Losthwy

Franco said:


> Onto College Baseball!


There's college baseball? 
Congrats on another successful year for SEC football...didn't I make the same post last year? Roll Tide


----------



## crackerd

Losthwy said:


> Congrats on another successful year for SEC football...didn't I make the same post last year? *Roll Tide*


Just finished some "artwork" on my 2009 'Bama crystal football trophy hoodie -
*2009! 2011! 2012?̶ ! 2013?*

'Cause for a 'Bama fan with Saban, it's become *"Can't wait'll next year!"* Gotta love "the process."

*Roll Tide!*

MG


----------



## Quackwacker

Still waiting on some in the top of this thread that wanted some of the bet to show up and Man up!


----------



## Marvin S

Quackwacker said:


> Still waiting on some in the top of this thread that wanted some of the bet to show up and Man up!


As I've already posted - what name on the donation?


----------



## EdA

Quackwacker said:


> Still waiting on some in the top of this thread that wanted some of the bet to show up and Man up!


Obviously Notre Dame +21 points wasn't enough, never any doubt in my mind that Alabama would win but the level of dominance and the margin of victory was surprising.....munch munch munch....this crow tastes like $nit !


----------



## GulfCoast

roseberry said:


> admit it folks that was the best game of college football ever executed.
> 
> alabama lost two national championship games to notre dame in '73 and '75 by a total of three points. in my lifetime i never thought i would see a beat down of the irish like we saw tonight.
> 
> lou holtz has left the stadium in discrace. mike golic is puking in a garbage can in the press box.
> 
> SEC SEC SEC SEC SEC


Albanian speaketh the truth!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

EdA said:


> Obviously Notre Dame +21 points wasn't enough, never any doubt in my mind that Alabama would win but the level of dominance and the margin of victory was surprising.....munch munch munch....this crow tastes like $nit !


Needs more salt.


----------



## Quackwacker

Marvin S said:


> As I've already posted - what name on the donation?


and I will give it to you again just as I did in the other thread where you ask about it! 

http://retrievingfreedom.org/


----------



## 43x

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Needs more salt.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

What is the difference between Notre Dame and Lucky Charms?

Only one of them belongs in a bowl.


Oregon should have played them. At least they can score....

/Paul


----------



## Losthwy

Seven consectutive BCS Championships by SEC teams, 5 by blowouts. Best conference in college football.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Losthwy said:


> Seven consectutive BCS Championships by SEC teams, 5 by blowouts. Best conference in college football.


Ya the SEC has certainly locked in the key to success in genetically developing the perfect football teams....











/Paul


----------



## Quackwacker

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ya the SEC has certainly locked in the key to success in genetically developing the perfect football teams....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Paul


Dont make one of the Alabama boys come down there where you work and kick the shovel out of your hands!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Quackwacker said:


> Dont make one of the Alabama boys come down there where you work and kick the shovel out of your hands!


I'm pretty confident they couldn't figure out how to get out of their front yard.....

/Paul


----------



## BonMallari

What is up with the Alabama QB dating Miss Alabama, who actually goes to Auburn....is that even allowed..talk about sleeping with the enemy


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> What is up with the Alabama QB dating Miss Alabama, who actually goes to Auburn....is that even allowed..talk about sleeping with the enemy


The boy's not blind Bon...


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> The boy's not blind Bon...


His downfield vision far outkicks his coverage....guess he is trying to emulate Archie Manning....in retriever terms if they got married it would be like putting an NAFC X NFC


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> His downfield vision far outkicks his coverage....guess he is trying to emulate Archie Manning....in retriever terms if they got married it would be like putting an NAFC X NFC



You see what he said to that slimeball AZ Cardinals DE that was hitting on her on twitter??

Told him to "keep on dreamin' like all the other dudes!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

/Paul


----------



## RookieTrainer

The butthurt is strong with this one.

If Oregon is so freaking good, how did they manage to lose to Stanford? All they had do do was win that game and they could have played in the BCS championship game. But they got beat by a bigger, stronger, more physical team.



Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I'm pretty confident they couldn't figure out how to get out of their front yard.....
> 
> /Paul


----------



## mngundog

RookieTrainer said:


> The butthurt is strong with this one.
> 
> If Oregon is so freaking good, how did they manage to lose to Stanford? All they had do do was win that game and they could have played in the BCS championship game. But they got beat by a bigger, stronger, more physical team.


So if Alabama is so freaking good, how did they manage to lose to A&M? They got beat by..........?


----------



## Franco

mngundog said:


> So if Alabama is so freaking good, how did they manage to lose to A&M? They got beat by..........?


Bama was beat the week before but the loss was to T A&M. 

There is a longtime theory in sports betting that says, "if a team wins a game it shouldn't, they will generally get beat the next week".


----------



## huntinman

mngundog said:


> So if Alabama is so freaking good, how did they manage to lose to A&M? They got beat by..........?


Johnny Football... did you watch the game?


----------



## mngundog

huntinman said:


> Johnny Football... did you watch the game?


Your not telling me that the mighty Alabama got their az* handed to them single handily by a pimply faced little kid right out of high school, are you?


----------



## huntinman

mngundog said:


> Your not telling me that the mighty Alabama got their az* handed to them single handily by a pimply faced little kid right out of high school, are you?


A Heismann trophy winning pimply faced kid... yep.


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> A Heismann trophy winning pimply faced kid... yep.


Who had help from a great offensive line, a very good RB, some top quality receivers, and a defense that held mighty OU to 13 points!


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> The butthurt is strong with this one.
> 
> If Oregon is so freaking good, how did they manage to lose to Stanford? All they had do do was win that game and they could have played in the BCS championship game. But they got beat by a bigger, stronger, more physical team.



My gut tells me that Stanford would have given a better game against Alabama. I'm not sure how Oregon would do against Alabama but would like to see it. It is pretty obvious Alabama is something special, but the same argument about the better teams within a conference beating up on each other also applies to the Pac 12, with Stanford, Oregon and any number of other more inconsitant teams that can get up for a game and play over their heads.


----------



## wayne anderson

Would loved to have seen Ohio State play 'Bama. Tide may have won, but it sure would have kept me watching beyond last night's men vs. boys blowout! (As a "Yankee" dog guy who winters in South Ga.(Go 'Noles") , I am always entertained by football SEC fanatics--and that is a compliment!


----------



## roseberry

wayne anderson said:


> Would loved to have seen Ohio State play 'Bama.


me too.......especially after i heard urban meyer pick notre dame to win on the pregame show. he was wishing so badly that someone else could do what he tucked tail and ran from. i so wish it would have been him last night!


----------



## David Maddox

Putting all of the shuda, wuda, kudas aside, Texas A&M was the scariest squad in the country by the end of the year. They went on a roll, had SPEED to burn, size, and apparently a fantastic leader in Manziel. That's just my unbiased opinion. Cant wait for the playoff system. 

Just curious if the 2 OTs are coming out?


----------



## wayne anderson

No big Urban Meyer fan nor Ohio State fan. Did not see his comment, WTH was he smoking? Just looking at two really good football teams.


----------



## Dustin D

wayne anderson said:


> No big Urban Meyer fan nor Ohio State fan. Did not see his comment, WTH was he smoking?


What was he smoking? You must not know Urban Meyer History and his hatred for Bama.

Here was the start of the Urban Meyer Breakdown; 

The 12-0 Gators with Tebow looking to REPEAT get demolished in the SEC Title Game ENDING ALL DREAMS










Then in 2010 with Tebow gone Urban is looking to get back on top;
Starting off the season 4-0 they face Bama and lose 31-6 in T-Town.

Pretty sure that's exactly what he was thinking while probably also thinking no way I can get the same recruits as I did from Florida and the South. My Ohio st. team would not stand a chance so I might as well throw out my support of anyone not from the SEC.

maybe...


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

None of them have a hockey team so who cares.....


----------



## Raymond Little

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> None of them have a hockey team so who cares.....


I bet if the sec had hockey they would be the best'es in that sport too!!


----------



## Quackwacker

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> None of them have a hockey team so who cares.....


http://georgia.sechchockey.com/


----------



## BonMallari

Raymond Little said:


> I bet if the sec had hockey they would be the best'es in that sport too!!


I dont think so : Remember Wayne Gretzky's response to " Bo knows hockey".....


----------



## crackerd

Don't y'all just love how the *other* "cousins" say "dynasty?"




Has a real nice ring to it, pronounced either way...

MG


----------



## crackerd

Unless you're the great Joe Willie and you may have discreet reservations about its usage...

And no, before anyone asks, Broadway Joe is not advising good ol' Brent Musberger on how to refrain from future sideline commentary about pulchritude.

MG


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


>


At a glance that looks a little too much like Satan to me...


----------



## RookieTrainer

mngundog said:


> Your not telling me that the mighty Alabama got their az* handed to them single handily by a pimply faced little kid right out of high school, are you?


Not sure 29-24 with not one but two chances to win the game at the end (Bama was driving when Yeldon fumbled) is "having their az* handed to them", but the fact remains that they did win. It's sort of a trend at this point that it takes a Heisman winner playing like a Heisman winner to beat us, and I can live with that when it happens. Any given day and all that comes into play as well, and we picked that day to turn it over 3 times. Kudos to A&M for doing the things it took to win. They deserved it. 

Think about it like this. The offensive juggernaut that is Oregon scored what, 14 points 
on Stanford? What makes you think they would consistently do better against Alabama, which is basically a bigger, stronger, and faster version of 
Stanford? Anything is possible in a one-game deal, but what are the odds?


----------



## Dustin D

And it seems many obnoxious A&M fans are riding that ONE victory until Week 3 of next year.


----------



## Bu-Yah

SEC most def proved itself


----------



## Lonny Taylor

It is to bad a overtime field goal kept us from seeing the best offense in the country go against one of the best defensive systems in the country. kstate had a good plan to slow oregon down but even then they couldnt. Pretty sure the best matchup would have been Oregon/Bama. I was kind of leary of ND chances against a one month rested Saban team. Was not suprised with the outcome. 

LT


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> And it seems many obnoxious A&M fans are riding that ONE victory until Week 3 of next year.


Cut em a little slack, it's been a long time since we had anything to crow about.


----------



## J Cosentino

Lonny Taylor said:


> It is to bad a overtime field goal kept us from seeing the best offense in the country go against one of the best defensive systems in the country. kstate had a good plan to slow oregon down but even then they couldnt. Pretty sure the best matchup would have been Oregon/Bama. I was kind of leary of ND chances against a one month rested Saban team. Was not suprised with the outcome.
> 
> LT


Bama would have smoked the Ducks too. No other conference compares to the SEC. It's easy to go undefeated in the PAC12, Big XII or the Little 10, not the case in the SEC. Nevertheless, I do think that the Ducks would have played better than ND.


----------

